
Wireless power transfer achieved at 5-meter distance - Libertatea
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2014-04/tkai-wpt041714.php
======
officialjunk
it's amazing that we still aren't at nikola tesla's level, even after more
than 100 years.

